# Inaugural Sous Vide Cook On New Cooler Mod. (SIRLOIN TIP ROAST)



## weedeater (Dec 16, 2017)

Just put a 3.75 pound Sirloin Tip Roast in my SV Cooler mod for a 27 hour cook at 134 degrees.  Cooler seems to be performing well so far.  Initial temperature of the hot water out of the tap was 126 degrees and took only 10 minutes to bring it up to 134 degrees. 

Here’s a pic of the unit at work. 1 1/2 hours into the 27 hour cook.













Should be done about 3:30 pm on Sunday.  Will post pics of how it turned out good or bad.  
Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2017)

Be Back.
This is gonna be interesting---The only Sirloin Tip Roast I ever did was Smoked for Rare Roast Beef Sammies. Comes out good, I'll probably be following.

Smoked to 135°:
Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)  


Bear


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

Weedeater,I am definitely copying your cooler setup if Santa can see I am worthy of a SV machine for X-Mas ;)


----------



## weedeater (Dec 16, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Be Back.
> This is gonna be interesting---The only Sirloin Tip Roast I ever did was Smoked for Rare Roast Beef Sammies. Comes out good, I'll probably be following.
> 
> Smoked to 135°:
> ...


Going to be interesting to see how this turns out. My experience with Sirloin Tip is that it does real well thin sliced for Sammie’s but can otherwise be rather tough and chewy.  We will see! 

Weedeater


motocrash said:


> Weedeater,I am definitely copying your cooler setup if Santa can see I am worthy of a SV machine for X-Mas ;)



I hope Santa is good to you!  We will see how the cooler mod works over the next 24 hrs.  If Santa is good to you and you have any questions about the cooler don’t hesitate to reach out to me. 

Weedeater


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 16, 2017)

I modify the coolers I get from my meat suppliers for the same purpose.. I have done a few SV broils and Chuck's but never tip.. interested to see the results


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m in.


----------



## weedeater (Dec 16, 2017)

Been gone from the house since 3pm to a family wedding.  Checked on the SV progress on arriving home and all is well.  I filled the cooler up to the max level on the SV unit initially and 9 hours later I can see no difference in the water level.

Only 18 more hours to go!  We’ll check back in on it in the morning. 
Weedeater


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2017)

This should be good!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Going to be interesting to see how this turns out. My experience with Sirloin Tip is that it does real well thin sliced for Sammie’s but can otherwise be rather tough and chewy.  We will see!
> 
> Weedeater



Yes, When I smoked my Sirloin Tip, I cut it paper thin because of toughness.
However you doing it SV should take care of that problem, and I'm anxious to see how yours turns out.
Your numbers are right in with the guesses I would use---Somewhere in these ranges ---21 to 27 hours @ 131° to 135° Temp.

Be Back for Results,

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Dec 17, 2017)

Just checked on the Sirloin Tip. Still running good at 134 degrees.  Cooler has made an unbelievable difference in water evaporation.  I filled to max level to start with and the level has not moved over the last 24 hours.  Added zero water over the whole cook.  

Bear, glad to here you agree with my numbers for this cook.  Kind of flying by the seat of my pants on this one.  We will see in about 4 or 5 more hours how this one turns out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Just checked on the Sirloin Tip. Still running good at 134 degrees.  Cooler has made an unbelievable difference in water evaporation.  I filled to max level to start with and the level has not moved over the last 24 hours.  Added zero water over the whole cook.
> 
> Bear, glad to here you agree with my numbers for this cook.  Kind of flying by the seat of my pants on this one.  We will see in about 4 or 5 more hours how this one turns out.




Yup---It seems all we can do is some searching to get a good first try.
Then try it, and see what the results are.
Mushy would be too long.
Still tough would be too short.
Once we get it nailed down, it's easy to repeat at any time.
That's what I like about this SV Thingy!!!

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Dec 17, 2017)

*27 Hours and The Cook is done!!  *To review:  The cook was a 3.75 lbs Sirloin Tip Roast done Sous Vide style.  Decided after reading and from my on experience to cook this hunk at 134 degrees for 27 hours in my cooler mod for the Anova Sous Vide unit.  Simple basic generous SPOG rub.  The cooler mod exceeded all my expectations.  I filled the water level to the max on the SV unit and it never fluctuated during the entire 27 hours.  I believe you could cook for 48 hours and not have to add water. 

*Here it is just out of the bath and after getting a short stay in a hot cast iron skillet.  





*


*Here it is all sliced up.  Color looks real good and it sliced very nice with a good sharp knife.  Texture looks real good and appears tender.  





*

*Got my first taste or two and I have to say the flavor and texture were great.  Not cut with a fork tender but close.  Actually cut this piece with the fork but you really still need the knife.







Bottom Line: *The sirloin tip tasted great.  The texture was great.  The meat was tender not stringy or what you would call tough by any means.  Can it be improved on?  Maybe.  I have another Sirloin Tip in the freezer and I think I will try again perhaps for 29 hours to see how that works. 

I took the roast as one of the dishes I took to an extended family party tonight and came home with an empty platter.  Got one or two pieces at the function but nothing left for Sammie’s.  Lots of compliments and several thought it was tenderloin which I guess says it was pretty tender. 

Overall very pleased with the experiment but not convinced it can’t be improved on yet.  We will see!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks killer man!I hope you told everybody at the party you "slaved" over it...


----------



## weedeater (Dec 17, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Looks killer man!I hope you told everybody at the party you "slaved" over it...



Motocrash,  When someone asks how you cooked it and you respond with “Sous Vide” they give you this “Deer In The Headlight Look” and when you try to explain they are either very interested and want to know more or their eyes just glaze over.  LOL

Weedeater


----------



## motocrash (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah,probably better to just say - SV - and either they're in the know or they ain't...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 17, 2017)

It sure looks good .


----------



## weedeater (Dec 18, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> It sure looks good .



Thanks Chopsaw.  It was good.  Just wish I had some left for a Sammy for lunch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Motocrash,  When someone asks how you cooked it and you respond with “Sous Vide” they give you this “Deer In The Headlight Look” and when you try to explain they are either very interested and want to know more or their eyes just glaze over.  LOL
> 
> Weedeater




LOL----Just tell them you slaved away cooking this Roast for 27 hours!!
I Like it, and now I have a starting point, unless you get to try 29 hours before I ever get a Sirloin Tip.
Great Job!!
BTW: No big deal, but You should fix the misprint of "234°" to "134", in Post #12. 

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Dec 18, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> LOL----Just tell them you slaved away cooking this Roast for 27 hours!!
> I Like it, and now I have a starting point, unless you get to try 29 hours before I ever get a Sirloin Tip.
> Great Job!!
> BTW: No big deal, but You should fix the misprint of "234°" to "134", in Post #12.
> ...



Bear, Thanks for the heads up on the error in post #12.  I fixed that.  I still have another Sirloin Tip in the freezer that I bought at the same time as this one so I might get a chance to try and refine the process before the new year.

Weedeater


----------



## xray (Dec 18, 2017)

Weed eater the tip looks excellent! I could go for a sandwich like that with some horseradish sauce.

Your cooler mod looks savvy , I like the way the lid is cut and the holding pins.  The lid really does make a huge difference.

I use a cambro with a lid, one time I had the lid cracked on a 24 hour bath because I clamped the bag to the sides. Well the water evaporated overnight and shut off my SV unit when it went below the minimum fill line....with the lid closed, I’ve never had to add water.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Bear, Thanks for the heads up on the error in post #12.  I fixed that.  I still have another Sirloin Tip in the freezer that I bought at the same time as this one so I might get a chance to try and refine the process before the new year.
> 
> Weedeater




Great !!
Don't let me miss your Post when you do that other Sirloin Tip!!!

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks X-ray for the kind words.  A little more experimentation and we will have this cook nailed down.

Weedeater


----------



## actech (Dec 18, 2017)

That looks awesome.  I love that you can do cheaper cuts of meat and have it turn out like tenderloin!!


----------



## micksmoke (Dec 19, 2017)

How did you install the hanging rods? Holes drilled (no) or wedged in? Were they previously clothes hangers?
Good looking cook.


----------



## weedeater (Dec 19, 2017)

micksmoke said:


> How did you install the hanging rods? Holes drilled (no) or wedged in? Were they previously clothes hangers?
> Good looking cook.



Yes, I drilled holes for the rods.  I cut them a little long and then wedged them into the holes.  They were originally coat hangers.  You can see the post on the cooler mod at the link below:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cooler-mod-for-sous-vide-cooking.270733/

Weedeater


----------



## troutman (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice job weedeater, I'm just now seeing this post.  Sirloin tip eh?  Must have it on the list.  Done flank, skirt, strap, chuck, round but never tip.  POINT for the new SV cooler (hangars a great idea btw!) and the result.


----------



## weedeater (Dec 19, 2017)

troutman said:


> Nice job weedeater, I'm just now seeing this post.  Sirloin tip eh?  Must have it on the list.  Done flank, skirt, strap, chuck, round but never tip.  POINT for the new SV cooler (hangars a great idea btw!) and the result.



Troutman,  Sirloin Tip turned out good but not sure I have got it perfected yet.  This one went for 27 hours @ 134 degrees.  Going to do the next one for 29 hours @ 134 degrees and see if that will make it just a little more tender without sacrificing texture and feel.  Thanks for the point.

Weedeater


----------

